# Stots DoveTail TemplateMaster



## randyb (Apr 16, 2009)

thx for the review, I bought one to check it out. I have a jig from peachtree woodworking, I think it is like the keller jig, so far I like it. but this template is cool.


----------



## 3DWoodworkingSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Stots has also made their how-to videos available for free on YouTube.
http://stots.com/video.htm


----------

